
Legal Moonshiner and University Battle Over Rights to ‘Kentucky’ - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/10/us/-legal-moonshiner-and-university-battle-over-rights-to-kentucky.html
======
j_koreth
Let me get this straight, the University of Kentucky is suing a Moonshiner for
the usage of the word Kentucky in clothing? Is it truly possible for a judge
to rule in favor of the University?

~~~
dmckeon
The C&D letter is here:
[http://lawprofessors.typepad.com/files/letter-10-12-15.pdf](http://lawprofessors.typepad.com/files/letter-10-12-15.pdf)
and seems to specify the combination of 1) Kentucky 2) clothing and 3) UK's
color scheme [blue & white]. This feels like the opening of a negotiation that
is being turned into publicity.

